# Scrub curiosities



## Incrtalent (Aug 4, 2007)

Hmm.  Have any of you ever tried doing body scrubs?  If so, I've got a ? for you.  Raw sugar & brown sugar...I used these together in a scrub mix, and while the crystals are beautiful, all the oils visibly sank to the bottom.  It looks strange.  What's more, it's dryish on top, an that's not super good.  I'm wondering if that's because I mixed the grains...but I fear with raw sugar alone it would be even more obvious.

And how does one get around the inevitable MESS with a coffee scrub?  It smells and feels wonderful, but between the grounds and oils, it leaves the bathtub a complete MESS.

'Xcuse my "duh" here.  The only types of scrubs I've made in the past have been salt scrubs!


----------



## Becky (Aug 4, 2007)

I make a sugar scrub for myself with jojoba, glycerin, powdered milk and sugar.

I prefer to use brown sugar, as this is softer and makes for a gentler scrub that can be used on the face as well as the body, however as it it softer it dissolves very quickly. I have to make small batches a couple of times a week.

I then tried raw sugar, but the grains are too big, and I found it very uncomfortable to use.

I am going to make it again this weekend, using white sugar and see how it goes.

No matter what sugar I use, it always sinks to the bottom, leaving the oil mixture on top and has to be mixed back together before being used. I just accept that, as I love the scrub. At a guess, it sounds like you use a higher proportion of sugar than I do, but I like my scrub to be really moist and easy to use. I don't like the ones that are all crumbly, and you lose half of your handful before you get it wet enough to use.

I have seen recipies for emulsified sugar scrubs, but they seem to make quite a dry mixture that has to be moistened before use. If you go to 
www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Recipe-Database-p-8.html, you will find the recipes there.

I've never made a coffee scrub, so I have nothing useful to offer on that.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 4, 2007)

You could use silica gel to keep your oils & sugars mixed. 2 oz of powdered silica gel added to 16 oz oil will cause the oil to gel like vasaline, then you add 1 cup sugar/salt/sand/etc. It is thick & stays blended.


----------



## thisyoucankeep13 (Nov 14, 2007)

Most of the scrubs we buy in stores are separated and have to be mixed. Don't worry too much about it. I think people expect that.

Monica


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't care for the oily scrubs. Too greasy for me. I either add some liquid soap, MP or I make an emulsified scrub that rinses nicely in the shower. As far as the coffee scrub, you could use finer grind if it's too scratchy.
Chocolate FO or cocoa absolute adds a nice scent to the coffee.

Irena


----------



## demme (Nov 25, 2007)

Becky said:
			
		

> I make a sugar scrub for myself with jojoba, glycerin, powdered milk and sugar.
> 
> I have seen recipies for emulsified sugar scrubs, but they seem to make quite a dry mixture that has to be moistened before use. If you go to
> www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Recipe-Database-p-8.html, you will find the recipes there.
> ...


Where is your preservative?  You need one if you use sugar as a base (I would recommend a preservative if using salt, too).

As for emulsified scrubs, they are great.  Like sugar in a thick lotion if made right.  No separation, no fuss, no mixing and they wash off beautifully.  There is a nice recipe for one at the Herbarie's website.


----------



## Becky (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Demme, welcome to the forum.

As I wasn't actually giving a recipe, the preservative isn't listed. I use Germall+ for this.

Becky.


----------



## demme (Dec 2, 2007)

Becky said:
			
		

> Hi Demme, welcome to the forum.
> 
> As I wasn't actually giving a recipe, the preservative isn't listed. I use Germall+ for this.
> 
> Becky.



Thank you for the welcome and the correction.  I thought that was your ingredient list.  My bad!


----------



## Becky (Dec 2, 2007)

No probs Demme. Do you have a link to the recipe that you mentioned at the Herbarie?


----------



## demme (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky said:
			
		

> No probs Demme. Do you have a link to the recipe that you mentioned at the Herbarie?



here ya go:

http://theherbarie.com/Bergamot-Body-Polish-p-74.html[/url]

link is sending you to the site.  you need to click on formulary on the left and scroll down to the bergamot body polish.  recipe is listed right there.


----------

